# Dark stains



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi I'm a beginner woodworker I've done some projects biggest one was a bookcase, so I started a new project, an end table but I wanted to stain it with a dark color so i tried minwax's ebony and red mahogany no matter how many coats of stain I put I still don't get really dark colors . This is with pine and oak . I sand the wood starting with an 80grit then a 100,150,and finish with 220 I also use the pre stain stuff(the name escapes me) any tips , advice would be well appreciated .


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Is it just me, or does anyone else find that Minwax stains are never the color shown on the can. Like you said they never get dark.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I don't use stain. But I understand, so yes


----------



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

aaronhl said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else find that Minwax stains are never the color shown on the can. Like you said they never get dark.


So minwax is the problem? What brand u use?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't use stain. If I was you I would use dye from a woodwork store.

Can't make any money in wood


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

I've never tried any other brand. In my experience for the few I have used, for example, Natural is pretty much the same color as Golden Pecan. The can shows Golden Pecan as several times darker than the Natural. Anything darker than that an you have colors comparable to English Chestnut.

http://www.minwax.com/wood-products/stains-color-guide/


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

English Chestnut on top, Golden Pecan on left, Natural on the right. All birch plywood.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*OK.. I Give!*



aaronhl said:


> English Chestnut on top, Golden Pecan on left, Natural on the right. All birch plywood.



What are they? :huh:


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Storage boxes for model propellers


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

I use Minwax stain frequently. To get a darker or deeper color, try using Zinnzer Sanding Sealer with a Transtint color added to it to get the color your want and then topcoat it. These cabinets are Sedona Red with a Red Brown Transtint.


----------



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

jimmomech8 said:


> I use Minwax stain frequently. To get a darker or deeper color, try using Zinnzer Sanding Sealer with a Transtint color added to it to get the color your want and then topcoat it. These cabinets are Sedona Red with a Red Brown Transtint.


Do you spray the stain ? I've seen people do it .. So you mix some sanding sealer with the color u want then after its dry you put another coat but without the sanding sealer? Sorry I don't understand what you mean by "transtint", I'm new to woodworking and don't know many of the terms used. Could you explain more about this please? Thanks in advance


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

Viorato831 said:


> Do you spray the stain ? I've seen people do it .. So you mix some sanding sealer with the color u want then after its dry you put another coat but without the sanding sealer? Sorry I don't understand what you mean by "transtint", I'm new to woodworking and don't know many of the terms used. Could you explain more about this please? Thanks in advance


Yes. After you put the base stain on and let it dry. The longer you leave the stain on before wipeing the darker the stain. Then add transtint to the Zinnzer (keep track of howmany drops you add to the batch) and yes, spraying is the best way to apply. Let dry and sand with 220 or higher grit. The more coats you add the darker it gets.


----------



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

jimmomech8 said:


> Yes. After you put the base stain on and let it dry. The longer you leave the stain on before wipeing the darker the stain. Then add transtint to the Zinnzer (keep track of howmany drops you add to the batch) and yes, spraying is the best way to apply. Let dry and sand with 220 or higher grit. The more coats you add the darker it gets.


How would you Make a espresso(dark brown)color ??what color would use as your base ? And the top coat what colors would you mix to get that dark brown? Once again thanks for your help.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

Viorato831 said:


> How would you Make a espresso(dark brown)color ??what color would use as your base ? And the top coat what colors would you mix to get that dark brown? Once again thanks for your help.


Here is a link for Transtint 
http://www.woodcraft.com/Search2/Search.aspx?query=transtint dyes I would guess that the Dark Walnut would be your best bet. Start out by measueing out how much Zinnzer you would use to complete the job and double it. Next keep track of the number of drops you add to the Zinnzer. Say, start out with 7 drops. Stir it and try on test piece. Add more if you want, but remember, every coat will get darker. After you have achieved want you want ley dry overnight and apply your topcoat. Poly etc..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Miniwax and several other stains work fine for most projects but when you get into specific colors on specific woods your going to find finishing skills are needed. You may need a stain, dye or vinyl sealer and or as suggested a tinted top coat to achieve the look/finish your searching for.

For a black I used Spanish walnut stain. But you cant wipe it, only spray and leave. For the cabinets I used Miniwax red mahagany left on (two coats)and only wiped to even color. This was only after allowing it dry like a gel.

Things you'll do to satisfy a customer:yes:


----------

